# advice needed: 3rd iui or ivf?



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi..apologies if this is the wrong place.I'm new.

We've been using savings to fund treatment while the snail paced NHS get going. 5 bfn's on clomid and 2iui's. We have unexplained, my amh is fine, sperm ok...just nothing. We've had 3x of but all mc before 11wks- no findings of anything in all tests.

We have luckily got ivf funded for may/June. I really want to try something during the wait but am scared as nothing seems to make a diference. I'm alo scared of the ivf failing as everyone is building it up to be THE solution. Has anyone thoughts on the relative merits of a 3rd iui or just leave it or even do a private cycle? I'm 37 but have been trying I for 6 years..each pg naturally took over 2 yes.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi. 
Sorry to hear about your journey. 
Do you KNOW when you actually tend to ovulate? I mean roughly how soon/late after positive opk? 
Knowing that, if you better timed a clomid and iui could be successful. 
Reason I know is that my peak is quite late so any iui my clinic in UK would do was doomed from start....

They advise six iui for best results....worth looking into...

Good luck 

MMI+1


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear Lululimon,
From my personal experience, I also have unexplained (secondary) infertility did 6 iui`s that all ended up with BFN`s don`t waste your time. IUI`s are basically getting turkey basted with medication. I did all 6 because my insurance here in Belgium covered it and the last two cycles, the dr changed the protocol because they saw my follicular phase was really short so he started me on the nasal spray and had me use the progesterone longer to prolong my cycles. Basically I am saying if your specialist is going to try something different then it is worth it but if it is going to be the same protocol it won`t be worth your money. If you are doing IUI`s with menopur and a trigger along with the internal scans, the clinic should have an idea of how your body responds to everything.

IVF seems like it is the end of the road but it is not. WIth IVF, the dr will learn about your egg and your partner`s sperm. They will learn the quality of the eggs and does the sperm actually go to the egg. Once these two elements are in the petri dish there is so much they can do to make an embryo. 

I did one IVF, my egg quality was excellent and my husband`s sperm was fine, and I am not 24 weeks. As for for feeling like wasting time, remember that when you do IVF, you will most likely need to go on the birth control first to shut everything down so you can time that for April. So it is only really 3 months or so. I believe the two months break during the summer helped me as well. Doing clomid cycles and medicated IUIs straight is not fun....
Good luck


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for thoughts Me,Myself&I and Coucou.

I've been o'ing between cd11-13. One cycle we missed for iui as I'd ov'd already on CD 11. I've opking with the CB smiley faced ones and having scans with my gynae prior to the trigger. That's why we're a bit stumped. My Gyn hasn't done more than monitor the size of follicles and whether they look about to burst b4 the trigger and then we've been 36 hrs later. Agree it cld be timing but don't how else they could measure it.

I admit i'm leaning more to the ivf. I think i've had had the mindset that having sth extra woyld make the difference. Didnt work with clomid, nor iui. I'm seeing my Gynae for a consult on Wed. I'm definietely against all the "extra" testing for immunes etc. Hoping that the dish is the magic touch that we need. Or else the 2 months off will see a fluke!

Thanks


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, 

Sorry to hear.  With your issues have you tried NK or immunity testing?  A friend with repeated miscarriages had that issue.  Also, Accupuncture?

Tee


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Tee
Not done NK testing, but had blood and thyroid testing with no issues. No gynae hasn't suggested it as I've had enough trouble just getting pregnant and think the last 2 MCs were due to firbroids and sub.septate uterus which are now fixed. Plus I can't justify a 1000£ to probably get no further than where I am.I had a colleague for had 8 !cs and suggested the progesterone tablets which I will be on once the elusive bfp happens.
Have tried 2 diff acupunturists in London off and on over the 6 year period, most recently since last March but no help. They are quite expensive and apparently I was the o my one they didnt manage to get pregnant so thei clinic is trying to pass me on. Am feeling quite sceptical about Acu to be honest. Trying the next few months with fertility yoga, visualisation CD from Circle&Bloom. 
The


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Coucou - did you take any supplements to enhance egg quality during your months off?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear.  I would say relaxation and yoga.  Maybe vit d and baby aspirin.  I know a good tcm in Oxford.  He has great luck, not with us as male problem.


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lululimon, I did not take any supplements during my 8 weeks or so off. When I started seeing the fertility specialist he said to stop all suplpements. I had only been taking bee royal jelly or something like that. During my time off I was on the birth control which shuts everything down. We had no reason to think it was an egg problem. That is the thing. Before you do IVF, issues with egg quality seems to be only guesses. They can only know how good your egg or eggs are when they collect them and put them in a petri dish with the sperm. Luckily it was not a issue. However, i believe being on the birth control for the eight weeks or so (because of summer holidays) really helped. I could have just done one month- one month before starting ivf but I wanted my cycle to be as controled as possible so I would not have to worry about anything.

I would say that during your time off, take prenatals, eat well and use this time to try and relax. Once you start downregging (which is nasal spray) you are living life by the clock.  Good luck and it will work out. I learned that you just need to do everything the Dr tells you, ask questions and be diligent.


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

If u are in the unexplained category I would go for ivf. Iui has proven in recent studies to be ineffective for unexplained infertility, so much so clinics in scotland no long offer it unless u have ovulation issues. 

As u have had three mc's I would ask for the recurrent mc tests as well and if u are willing to pay - NK tests, pipelle scratch and even a hysteroscopy to make sure there are no implantation reasons for the mc's. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Lululimon*, I'd just check with your ccg whether any ivf that you self fund comes of your entitlement. I know a lot of them do this. We're entitled to 3 goes but if we self fund 1 they'll only pay for 2 and so on. 
Best of luck whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Thx for other comments

Looks like I will just be trying with Gonal f until ivf as found out the septate is growing back in my uterus so will be having an op to sort this out so that uterus is in tip top shape. Thxfully not a lap, and no coil afterwards as I had last year.

I have had recurrent mc tests which came back all normal- just this issue with the septate which has likely been causing them based on my gynae's exams.

Heres hoping for Apr/may  xx


----------

